# Can't see replies to threads on profile page.



## mrbotanical (Nov 29, 2012)

Whilst on my profile page viewing posts in the "all" section of "my activity", I cannot see any of the replies I've received.


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 29, 2012)

Pony up a couple bucks to become a member of RIU and all will be revealed my friend.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 29, 2012)

mrbotanical said:


> Whilst on my profile page viewing posts in the "all" section of "my activity", I cannot see any of the replies I've received.


replies received to what? your threads? your own replies?


----------



## mrbotanical (Nov 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> replies received to what? your threads? your own replies?


Obviously not my own replies, other people's. Thought I'd described it well enough, probably not.


----------



## mrbotanical (Nov 30, 2012)

bioWheel said:


> Pony up a couple bucks to become a member of RIU and all will be revealed my friend.


If that's the case, thanks for a sensible reply. Thought I was having more grief with my profile page...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2012)

mrbotanical said:


> If that's the case, thanks for a sensible reply. Thought I was having more grief with my profile page...


no, you do not need to be a paying member. there is no such thing


mrbotanical said:


> Obviously not my own replies, other people's. Thought I'd described it well enough, probably not.


other peoples replies to what? no, you are not explaining it well enough. other peoples replies received to your subscribed threads? other peoples replies received to threads you started? other peoples replies received to all threads in general?


----------



## mrbotanical (Nov 30, 2012)

Other people's replies received to threads I've started. Sorry for any confusion. Is that normal then?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2012)

mrbotanical said:


> Other people's replies received to threads I've started. Sorry for any confusion. Is that normal then?


if you already viewed the thread before looking at the subscribed threads list, then yes, I do believe it is normal. as far as not showing up on the activity, not sure


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 30, 2012)

go to my rollitup, go to i think it's general settings.. set it up so that all threads your subbed to show up in your control panel.. the option is in the drop down screen there..
once you do this, every thread you're subbed to will show up in my rollitup.. all the threads with new responses will be at the top ones that no no has responded to will fail to the bottom of the list..
great way to know what threads you're active in are active and which ones are not..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 30, 2012)

yes, my rollitup, my account, general settings, click on that one.. this will open up.. 

Messaging & Notification
Receive Email:
Receive Email from Administrators
Receive Friendship Request Email
From time to time, the administrators and/or other members may want to send you email notifications or messages. If you do not want to receive email from certain people then you may disable the options here
Default Thread Subscription Mode: through control panel
When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 30, 2012)

There certainly are paying members. Dr. Greenhorn gave me the address and I paypal'd the $25 bucks. Now - I have my complete profile.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 30, 2012)

bioWheel said:


> There certainly are paying members. Dr. Greenhorn gave me the address and I paypal'd the $25 bucks. Now - I have my complete profile.


 what?? now if you really wanna become the full fledged member and get all of the special behind the scenes up to date gossip, that costs $600 a year.. i'll get you the address to send it to..

you can't even be serious with this ..


----------



## mrbotanical (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Racerboy & Dr G, think that was the issue, as I was subscribed to the forum, but not the individual threads that were in it & therefore couldn't see any posts/replies from others in the "All" section of "My Activity" on my profile page.


bioWheel said:


> There certainly are paying members. Dr. Greenhorn gave me the address and I paypal'd the $25 bucks. Now - I have my complete profile.


I thought being a "paid up member" got you access to "elite" forums & clubs etc. as Racerboy states, & so shouldn't have made much difference to the interactivity or content of my profile page(?)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 1, 2012)

I think biowheel is just messing with ya and pulling your leg


----------



## mrbotanical (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys, what's up here then? Subscribed to a few threads, no problem, default subscription is set to "subscribe through control panel", but still aren't seeing the replies/new posts in "my activity", & on "my rollitup" page it says there are no "subscribed threads with new posts to list" even though new posts have been added to the thread since subscribing. If I go down to "view all subscribed threads" I can see the threads listed. Is this right? Or have I got the wrong idea about what this 'effin activity should show?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 1, 2012)

the activity action is to see everyone posting on the forum...... the subscribed threads are ones you either posted in or subscribed to manually...........anytime a thread you are subscribed to is bumped, it should show up in your control panel. the only way it shouldn't show up in your control panel is if you bumped the thread yourself or you previously viewed the thread before going to your control panel.


----------



## mrbotanical (Dec 1, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the only way it shouldn't show up in your control panel is if you bumped the thread yourself or you previously viewed the thread before going to your control panel.


 that explains a few things...


----------



## mrbotanical (Dec 1, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the activity action is to see everyone posting on the forum.


 You couldn't elaborate on that a bit more for me could you Dr. G? What differentiates the "all" activity from "mrbotanicals" activity on my profile page. I thought I had it figured, sounded pretty obvious what it was for, but now..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 1, 2012)

mrbotanical said:


> You couldn't elaborate on that a bit more for me could you Dr. G? What differentiates the "all" activity from "mrbotanicals" activity on my profile page. I thought I had I figured, sounded pretty obvious what it was for, but now..


well, on your profile page, whoever is your friend, you will be able to see that persons activity [all activity of your friends]. if you have no friends, then you can only see your activity [all mr botanicals activity].



but at the top of the main forum page, there is a link to see every single persons activity. [forum activity]


----------



## mrbotanical (Dec 1, 2012)

Right, its because I'm a billy no-mates, now it makes sense! It was the "my activity" on my profile page I was referring to in the first post:


mrbotanical said:


> Whilst on my profile page viewing posts in the "all" section of "my activity", I cannot see any of the replies I've received.


Did you think I was referring to the forum activity?


----------



## mrbotanical (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm so ronery, so ronery...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 1, 2012)

mrbotanical said:


> Right, its because I'm a billy no-mates, now it makes sense! It was the "my activity" on my profile page I was referring to in the first postid you think I was referring to the forum activity?


I still don't know what you are referring too. lol but if you are on your profile page, and you are viewing the "all" section of "my activity" then you ain't gonna see anyones posts but yours because you have no friends.. that "all" on your profile page means "all" of your friends. you ain't got friends dude  so go make some friends and you'll see what I am talking about...


the only time you are gonna see everyone's activity is on the "all" tab on the main forum, and not on your profile page


----------



## mrbotanical (Dec 1, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the only time you are gonna see everyone's activity is on the "all" tab on the main forum, and not on your profile page


Was only ever referring to my profile page, never wanted to see "everyone's" activity. My question arose after visiting other people's profile pages & seeing the "activity" there had a lot of different posts/users in the "all" activity, I put 2 & 2 together and thought they were replies to threads that user had started. But you cleared it up for me a couple of posts ago, it was a friends issue. Hence:


mrbotanical said:


> Right, its because I'm a billy no-mates, now it makes sense!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't know what a billy no-mates is bro. it's a word I've never heard or used



but now I'm assuming it means no friends


----------



## mrbotanical (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> but now I'm assuming it means no friends


Lol. It does in my neck of the woods...


----------

